# next stop - Schubert



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert: Symphony no. 5 in B flat major | Marc Minkowski*

*• Schubert: Symphony no. 5 in B flat major
__

Les Musiciens du Louvre
Conducted by Marc Minkowski*

Fine version of this quite light, easy going symphony

*youtube links

These great musicians from Louvre, France are coming to Jakarta. March 7th, 2013

schubest*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 "Death and The Maiden"*

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 "Death and The Maiden"
I. Allegro 0:15
II. Andante con moto 12:05
III. Scherzo Allegro molto 27:02
IV. Presto 31:40

Meridian Ensemble String Quartet

Dominika Dancewicz, violin I
Johnny Chang, violin II
Whitney Bullock, viola
Olive Chen, cello*

Fine performance of this great work

youtube comments

*good performance, i recently performed it with my quartet and i understand the challenge of confronting it and maintaining Schubert's intentions/vision. (don't do all the repeats it makes it so much longer) but it was a good performance.﻿

How on earth did those great composers think of four, eight, fifteen instruments together and put the same amount of passion to each of them!﻿

As death conceals his face when he seduces the maiden, here we see the reverse, the violinist with thin white arms and ivory skin remains hidden behind a sweep of golden hair. Each performance is an attempt to reach perfection. The quartet is on that journey and the music is profound. ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*SCHUBERT: Piano Trio n.2 opus 100 in E flat Major D 929*

*Le Salon de Musiques Chamber Music Series
for more info: www.lesalondemusiques.com

DOROTHY CHANDLER PAVILION, 5th Floor
Los Angeles, CA
December 9, 2013 
4.00 pm Concert

SCHUBERT: Piano Trio n.2 opus 100 in E flat Major D 929

SEARMI PARK Violin, JOHN WALZ Cello, FRANCOIS CHOUCHAN Piano*

Brilliant performance of a very nice trio

youtube comments

*Bravo, the selected tempo in addition to the proper balance of emotional intensity is just perfect, as is the talent of all three musicians. This by far is the best interpretation I have ever heard of Schubert's masterpiece.﻿

Loved this performance. Notamment la partie du violoncelle!
Thank you for sharing. Je vous présente mes meilleures salutations.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert: Lieders | Anne Sofie von Otter & Claudio Abbado*

Schubert: Lieders

Anne Sofie von Otter: mezzosoprano

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conducted by Claudio Abbado

Anne Sofie von Otter has a very beautiful voice, and performes these beautiful songs eccelent, with great passion.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960 - Jerome Rose - Medici Classics - HD*

*Jerome Rose Plays Schubert - Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960
Please select the gear icon and choose 720p or 1080p HD to watch in high definition for best quality. Select Full Screen to expand the window.*

Beautiful! Great interpretation


----------

